
Canada Tries to Turn Its A.I. Ideas into Dollars - miraj
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/09/technology/canada-artificial-intelligence.html
======
fche
Well, at least the canadian federal government is turning dollars into AI
research facilities.

